# Another RNS-510 clone with RVC install thread



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

The China Zenith RNS-510 type radio is am extremely close match in looks and graphical user interface. I also got a flip logo camera with the 26-pin connector and some sort of adapter to tap the CANBUS and get the steering-position -dependent parking lines. Cost was just under seven bills.
Once it gets here, I'll post the results and some install pics.


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Long story short - I bought one of these and installed with a flip camera utilizing the 26 pin connector. It's a decent unit. They actually call it an RNS-510, but it's a China 2-din copy running an OEM-type user interface. Here are my observations:

Radio reception good - uses the dual factory antennae. I wish it did scan as well as seek.
Bluetooth Decent - phone number shows up in MFI. Auto connects with my phone when I am in range. Radio's phone interface is clunky.
Performance - occasionally sluggish
Nav - iGo Primo is nice and runs decent on this unit. Comes with a GPS antenna that you can hide under the dash. 
Screen - too washed out in the daytime, too bright at night. 
Sound - excellent
RVC operation - The deluxe flip logo camera they provided superimposes moving parking lines onto the video. But so does the head unit. So I have TOO MANY moving parking lines. Twice too many. The solution will be to replace the flip camera with a plain model that superimposes no lines on its own. I tested this theory with a cheap bumper mount camera. 
Clock - does not understand Daylight savings time, yet it sets itself. So it'll be wrong half the year where I live. I tried changing time zones, and that seems to work. 

SUMMARY - once I get the IPAS issue sorted out, it seems to be a solid value for under $700 total. 


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rear...EN-HEADUNIT-NAVIGATION-RNS510/1613643140.html


----------



## Airborne1cav (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey, I am also looking at installing an RNS-510 / RNS-510 clone in my 2014 Passat SE (currently has the RNS-315). I have a couple of questions - does the NAV info display in the MFD ? Steering wheel controls still work ? Did you have to install a bluetooth ? HD Radio ? Also, what's the NAV like ? Can you select a specific point on the map, or use coordinates ? Thanks !


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

The Nav info does not show on the MFD. Only Track #, Radio Station, Volume, Phone number (no name). 

The steering wheel controls still work for volume, track up or down, mute, and to switch to the phone screen. You can't pick up or hang up via steering wheel. 

The Nav is the iGo 8 program for Windows CE. It works nicely. Input address, coordinates, etc. If you are savvy, you can change/customize the software on the SD card. I use iGo 9. 

No HD radio or RDS. You have t lower expectations to fit the price point a bit. The screen is kind of dim in the daylight, too. Also, it seems they forgot a "SCAN" feature for the radio.

All in all - better than $1,500 for a real RNS 510, if you can accept some minor quirks.


----------



## Airborne1cav (Aug 18, 2012)

Appreciate the info ! I'm trying to find info now about if I DO go with the real RNS-510; will it work, and what modifications will be necessary. Any ideas ? Since I have the RNS-315 already, I'm wondering how different the plugs are compared to the RNS-510? I know I will need a 9W7 Bluetooth, but besides that ? I would love to still have 100% MFD functionality. Can't seem to find much info about it....


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

The connectors will be the same. You'll have to mount a GPS antenna under the dash and have a dealer or someone with the software and cable re-code the car to recognize the new hardware.


----------



## dtavres (Aug 11, 2014)

Awww... this may sound dumb, but not being able to answer/hang up calls from the steering wheel is a deal breaker for me 

I added it to the cart and was ready to checkout, but thought I'd double check your post.

Any chance you've figured out how to answer calls with the steering wheel button? Any extra setting you may have missed?

Thanks for sharing your findings along the way!

Dave


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Yep, I'm sure about that. You definitely make some concessions with those Chinese head units, although you save two grand. I am still satisfied for the price I paid. I have gotten used to touching the screen to answer a call.


----------



## dtavres (Aug 11, 2014)

Ahh.. I thought I'd have to answer on the phone...

Is the "answer" button/icon "big" on the screen? Easy to access? (Any chance you have a photo?)

Thanks so much! I may be swayed!


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

Look at the link I posted above for pics of the phone application screen. It pops up when you get a call. The radio mutes automatically, too. It does not download your phonebook (I have iPhone 5)


----------



## josip2 (Jul 17, 2016)

ah I can't see the pictures anymore but seems like i have the same unit in my car  how do i possibly download instructions that come with chinese replica? i dont even know what to search for..


----------

